# Next challenge in China



## Wilko! (Oct 20, 2014)

As an experienced and entrepreneurial *Director / CEO *of an international manufacturing company, I am looking for a new career challenge in China. But how do I find the route to a suitable vacancy?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

As you need a work permit that has to be sponsored , best access is via international companies that have manufacturing. You can get in the system by registration at some of the key headhunters for the Asia Pacific region.


----------

